

Ask HN: Waking up to the app age. Now what? - artofstart

I have a popular website - you might call it webapp these days. Been a hobby so far. Its been running for years now. It makes me some adsense money and thats it.<p>I closed down my last startup lately. Now Im tinkering with ideas what to do next. I will probably build this webapp into a business.<p>It has a fancy short name. Today I checked the ios and android appstores and to my surprise no apps with this name are out there.<p>Should I wait until I have apps ready (in 6 to 12 months I would guess) or somehow register&#x2F;block the name with a quickly built app or something?
======
grizzles
Best to wait. why register the name now cheaply when you can pay an exorbitant
amount for it later. :p

~~~
artofstart
"register"?

